# Gas Powered Machine For Mobile Coffee Bar - recomendations?



## Jeromesk8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello.

I'm looking at building a mobile coffee cart and have been recommended that I go with a machine that uses has gas as opposed to electricty for mobility reasons and to avoid noisy generators.

I'm looking for 'duel fuel' as if there is an electricty supply on location, i would naturally like to option of using it.

I know an english company called Fracino who make these but I've not come accross any others.

Someone has mentioned that lever machines do use electricty but have some sort of internal electrical system which can run off a battery as opposed to an electrical generator?

Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Jerome


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Jerome,

CMA used to make a machine (Astoria) that is a lever machine and runs on gas or electric. To the best of my knowledge there are very few companies out there that sell dual fuel ones. Lever is the way to go in my opinion as, if you are using electric and the battery goes flat, then you're stuck but levers you can keep going as long as the gas canister lasts so no need to worry about potential flat batteries.

as a foot note I do have a van already converted that is advertised here in the classifieds section if that's of interest.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Jerome

Fracino seem to be leading the charge, but there are also others such as CMA, Wega and even Brasilia (if I recall correctly)

How many cups per hour (or per day) do you anticipate? This will also have an influence on the type of machine that you choose.

You also need to think about what type of staff will be using it. Lever is great for an experienced barista but if you have a high staff turnover rate (students/seasonal workers) you may need to look at a semi automatic machine.

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK too!


----------



## Jeromesk8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I was looking at fraccino initially, but I was recommended against then due to thier price... I've come accross the Wega Ale 2 Group with lever, this looks nice and is cheaper than the Fraccinos. I've used auto wega machines and they've always been a pleasure.

The specs (ALL BRANDS AND MODELS) all seem to point towards the fact that threse lever models can keep up with the auto/semi machines.

Thanks for you help guys.

Coffeeman:I'm building my own. But thanks anyway!


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

i'd go for electric running of a small genny, a Honda genstar etc..

the lpg models get much too hot, especially if its a lever model.


----------

